

Full Text Search Algorithms - amourgh

Hello guys,<p><pre><code>      I'm working on an asp.net project where a user(student)saves a doc file(.doc,.docx)in folder.</code></pre>
Now that there is more tha 20000 doc files in that folder,i'm asked to do search in those files by keywords that that the user types like:"Object oriented programming",programing,networks...<p>I would like to know the most used techniques and algorithms for those kind of searchs?full text search algorithms?
======
dalke
If you want to know some of the techniques, read "Managing Gigabytes:
Compressing and Indexing Documents and Images" by Ian H. Witten, Alistair
Moffat, and Timothy C. Bell.

If you want to actually implement search for your users, use solr. And use
Tika for extracting text from Word documents.

~~~
amourgh
Thank you dalke.I want to search for text in documents(full text search like
the one implemented in sql server full text index)and list the documents
containing the text

------
NonEUCitizen
Take a look at <http://lucene.apache.org/java/docs/index.html>

